# Braving the blow



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

Anyone else going to give it a go at his weekend?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Weather folks haven't even figure out WHEN yet... It may be beautiful this weekend,who knows.. Bracing for the worst though..


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

My plans are to go to the coast to fish, waiting on what the storm does for final decision. Hopefully it stays way off shore and I can surf fish some this weekend.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

If you mean the weekend of the 7,8and9th 
ABSOLUTLEY at this point... Really it is a bit soon to make the determination


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Right now it is not looking good for OBX. I'm guessing that if the current NHC is accurate, you will start seeing gusting winds Sat afternoon.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I had planned to be down that way starting Saturday. That's looking a little less likely with the latest models. After it finishes devastating Haiti it may well be headed your way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> If you mean the weekend of the 7,8and9th
> ABSOLUTLEY at this point... Really it is a bit soon to make the determination



7 hour drive for me, for once I am a bit pessimistic.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am looking at the warm water off FL/GA/SC/NC. Rutgers says 85*(ish) from Miami to O'Coke. Looks like a lot of energy there to suck up. I hope it swings east soom


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Now the damn thing is pushing a little my way and has me thinking it's time to break out the storm shutters.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

unless I stood to lose a ton of money I'd wait.


----------



## happycaster58 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am planning to go down to Topsail Beach this weekend. Just wondering from you guys that live on the coast- AFTER a hurricane passes and there is not too much damage and floating debris, is the fishing better or worse due to the wave/wind effects? Thanks for any info and YES I am planning to make the 6 hour drive for my annual fall migration to the salt!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I had planned to be down that way starting Saturday. That's looking a little less likely with the latest models. After it finishes devastating Haiti it may well be headed your way.


 Ain't look'n good,is it Flea..??


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Marine forecast is saying 23 ft bring a big piece of lead. Kenny to you and the rest of the island I hope it stays far enough out that hurricane force is offshore but even then gonna be a lil bumpy out.


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Doesn't look good for the weekend. Had a trip planned down to Wilmington for the weekend, rods and gear already layed out on dining room table, taking inventory. Wife loves that.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

sand flea said:


> I had planned to be down that way starting Saturday. That's looking a little less likely with the latest models. After it finishes devastating Haiti it may well be headed your way.





Drumdum said:


> Ain't look'n good,is it Flea..??


I had planned to be in those parts also starting friday...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

we have a house rented in Avon starting the 15th for a week and sure is looking bad, most models I see show soundside track


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

class 5 right now with 160 mph sustained winds


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

This thing is getting stronger from the warm water and pressure dropping. Not looking good for a lot of people.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

We had a trip planned for rodanthe and an offshore trip planned for Friday out of teaches lair. We bailed out. Twenty foot seas offshore predicted and the charter captain talking about evacuating that's a no brainier. Stay the hell away. The surf will be pounding and unfishable. Over wash on route twelve is likely if it comes anywhere close to the coast. I don't want any part of that. Everyone be cautious ....still too early to tell but better safe than sorry.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

As it looks right now anything south of Topsail will see the storm head on.. I remember Fran and how it fooled a lot of folks and went up the cape fear river. It finished what Bertha started on Topsail. Where is a fast moving Cold Front from the NW when you need it?


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Had a Dr. appointment scheduled for Friday in Wilmington, just received phone call appointment cancelled, office closing because of Matthew. Probably will see lot more closings.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

11am update shifts it even farther West. Anyone have a good link for spaghetti models? Can't seem to find one..

Ain't lookin good..


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey everyone. Been reading for a while and just now signed up. Wife and I are scheduled for 2 weeks starting the 15th in Holden Beach. I'll do quite a bit of fishing and she'll be relaxing. If I'm able to fish and she has a place to relax, that is. Stay safe everybody! Oh, the best overall page I've found for storm tracks and such, including models, is Mike's Weather Page. Search for that on google and you'll find it.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

SeaPA said:


> 11am update shifts it even farther West. Anyone have a good link for spaghetti models? Can't seem to find one..
> 
> Ain't lookin good..


Weather Underground has the best maps, including ensemble models. The ECMWF (European) model has the best record. If it continues to predict a worst-case model, which it currently is, this could be the worst storm for the Carolinas/Southern Virginia in decades.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Zykman said:


> Hey everyone. Been reading for a while and just now signed up. Oh, the best overall page I've found for storm tracks and such, including models, is Mike's Weather Page. Search for that on google and you'll find it.


First welcome to P&S!!
I looked at Mikes Weather Page and boy you ain't kidding, more maps than Carter has liver pills, lol


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

sand flea said:


> I had planned to be down that way starting Saturday. That's looking a little less likely with the latest models. After it finishes devastating Haiti it may well be headed your way.


Flea, We're heading down this Wednesday ahead of it all. Not sure if we'll make it to the weekend. May have to get out by Friday depending on the track it takes.

Dr. Bubba, it don't look good...

Kenny, you take care my friend.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Current track looks absolutely horrible from FL to Hatteras and maybe even farther North.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/ is also a great site and has all of the models and some geekier stuff.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Take care down there guys. Stay safe!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Good luck out there, Milt. I've had some of the best fishing of my life right before a big blow.

And for the weather geeks, this is a pretty cool site: https://earth.nullschool.net/#curre...hographic=-72.07,23.55,512/loc=-78.696,24.672


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That's what I'm hoping Matt. Looks like we have some pretty good wind the few days before...give or take a few MPH....


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

sand flea said:


> And for the weather geeks, this is a pretty cool site: https://earth.nullschool.net/#curre...hographic=-72.07,23.55,512/loc=-78.696,24.672


This is so geeky cool! I love it. I often feel I should have gone into meteorology rather than business but I didn't want to be a weather man. Little did I know all the cool things you can go as a weatherman that don't involve TV.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

newest forecast is starting to trend with the storm moving east before it gets to NC


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like the big reds are chewing off the end of Seaview Pier. Man I wanted to fish this weekend. I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2016)

abass105 said:


> Looks like the big reds are chewing off the end of Seaview Pier. Man I wanted to fish this weekend. I hope everyone stays safe.


Figures.... lol. Probably be down first week of November.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Fathom said:


> Figures.... lol. Probably be down first week of November.


My luck is horrible. I would go buy some lotto tickets, but sure machine would be out of paper.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Looks like northern NC may scrape by without much, but poor Florida is in for an historic catastrophe. NWS is saying there will be total failure of roofs and walls, with some areas uninhabitable for weeks or even months. This storm is terrifying. It's bad enough on any part of the coast but a hurricane like this could erase entire portions of a barrier island. The water it's crossing now is unusually warm for this time of year and I'm reading that it's possible for this thing to become a Cat 5 before landfall.


----------

